# Looking for my HD Locals



## jrseh (Sep 21, 2003)

Here's my setup - 722 receiver which was upgraded to HD with a 1000.2 dish three years ago. The installer set us up on what's now being called the Western Arc (110, 119, 129 birds). I'm near Traverse City, Michigan and get all the programming I should be getting, including SD locals, but I've been assuming my HD locals just weren't available.

After perusing this board and the HD locals lists, I see my HD locals are indeed available, but apparently only on the 61.5 bird. No hope of seeing the 61.5 bird from our present antenna location (and I had to remove some trees to see the birds we do see), so am I SOL getting access to these HD locals? 

I'll scout around the property and see if there might be an antenna site that would allow me to switch everything to the Eastern Arc birds, but I'm not hopeful.

John


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Unfortunately, the HD locals from Traverse City only come off of the 61.5 bird. If you have NLOS to it, there's not much we can do to get the HD locals from that DMA. If you can get LOS to Eastern Arc, I'd gladly setup a migration for you.

Is OTA an option?


----------



## jrseh (Sep 21, 2003)

I can get 2-3 OTA channels occasionally with a portable antenna, but would need to go with a tower or roof-mount to get them all reliably. Seems like a step backward.

John


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I understand.

When was the last time we had a tech out to verify there was NLOS?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

jrseh said:


> I can get 2-3 OTA channels occasionally with a portable antenna, but would need to go with a tower or roof-mount to get them all reliably. Seems like a step backward.
> 
> John


In truth - it's probably a step UP from what Dish can usually provide. You would be getting the signals from the SOURCE. And any of your broadcast stations subchannels would also become available.

Another option to consider - is there a place where they could put a 61.5 wingdish and connect that to your existing western arc dish ?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

jrseh said:


> I can get 2-3 OTA channels occasionally with a portable antenna, but would need to go with a tower or roof-mount to get them all reliably. Seems like a step backward.
> 
> John


Since the digital transition, and ATSC tuners, its a step up no matter how you slice it. Crystal clear HD over the air for absolutely zero monthly costs. It is the best PQ you can get at your house from a broadcast station.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

jrseh said:


> I can get 2-3 OTA channels occasionally with a portable antenna, but would need to go with a tower or roof-mount to get them all reliably. Seems like a step backward.
> 
> John


Not a step backwards, There may be extra channels not offered to sat or cable co's. You may not need a converter box (it may be included in your current equipment.)


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

jrseh, Since you are getting your locals in SD, that means if you get an antenna and get get all your locals you will be fine. You will get the guide information (Because the SD is on SAT) and will be able to record/pause, etc.. just like it was a satellite channel, a great plus with Dish receivers. It will actually give you three channels at once to record. Many even though they can get their locals on Dish have added an antenna for the reason I and others have listed.


----------



## jrseh (Sep 21, 2003)

Good points all. I have been impressed with the few OTA channels I do get with my current minimal setup. They do show up in the schedule and record on the DVR just as SAT channels do. May be worth the investment in a better OTA antenna rather than re-pointing the dish and chopping trees.

Thanks

John


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Plus with OTA you won't get the occasional rain fade. Additionally, when there is rain fade it usually means bad weather. You'll want to be watching your locals to get the latest weather information.


----------



## jrseh (Sep 21, 2003)

Michael P said:


> Plus with OTA you won't get the occasional rain fade. Additionally, when there is rain fade it usually means bad weather. You'll want to be watching your locals to get the latest weather information.


Maybe, maybe not. I'm a retired meteorologist and get most of my weather info from the internet anymore, not my local channels or the Weather Channel. There's much better info out there if you know where to find it and interpret it.

John


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

scooper said:


> In truth - it's probably a step UP from what Dish can usually provide. You would be getting the signals from the SOURCE. And any of your broadcast stations subchannels would also become available.


And if you have a DVR, you can record/view 2 satellite channels PLUS 2 OTA channels all at the same time. That has saved me a few times. The only downside to OTA is that the signal sometimes breaks up during bad thunderstorms.

So, if you can receive locals with an antenna, there are several good reasons to do so.


----------



## jrseh (Sep 21, 2003)

[email protected] Network said:


> I understand.
> 
> When was the last time we had a tech out to verify there was NLOS?


Just noticed I never answered your question. Our last tech visit would have been when we upgraded to HD (and were set up on what's now called the WA), and that would have been July, 2008.

John


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

jrseh said:


> Just noticed I never answered your question. Our last tech visit would have been when we upgraded to HD (and were set up on what's now called the WA), and that would have been July, 2008.
> 
> John


It has been a while so we can have a tech come back out and check LOS to the Eastern Arc. If you want to go the antenna route, this is a great resource. If we can be of any further assistance, please just let us know!

http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Mary - appreciate the antennaweb, but those of us who spend much time at all helping people with OTA problems prefer to use www.tvfool.com . It gives you much more information and you can play with different antenna heights.

OP - If you do decide to try the OTA route and get a good antenna setup - my general advice (after your tvfool) is as high and outside as you can manage - not in your attic (unless you're real close).


----------

